# My injector cleaner rig



## mojavemesa (Sep 4, 2015)

I figured this would be helpful to someone. This is the pump setup off a v8 Mercedes if I remember right. The top pump is just there to plug the banjo outlet there and the injector screws onto where the accumulator sat. Ran some acetone in it and now I have a few sets of injectors that fog at low and high flow.


----------

